# Inflatable spray booth any good?



## maxmarineone

Hi carcoon make a free standing inflatable spray booth complete with filter system and air lock 8x4 m.
My question is has anyone used one and are they anygood?
i can't use a normal booth in my yard due to a flooding issue we have had over the past five years.
thanks in advance for any help


----------



## maxmarineone

This is the one i am thinking about getting.


----------



## moosh

I've been looking into these myself, what are the costs?


----------



## Sh1ner

Might be ok, just for a panel or two if you can get the car right over to one side but otherwise looks too narrow. You need plenty of space if you have to get round the whole car or to kneel or lie down. Is the floor up to a trolley jack or axle stands?
What paint are you using as there must also be health and safelty considerations to take into account. If you two pack your neighbours don't expect to come down lightly.


----------



## maxmarineone

moosh said:


> I've been looking into these myself, what are the costs?


Hi
£5200


----------



## maxmarineone

Sh1ner said:


> Might be ok, just for a panel or two if you can get the car right over to one side but otherwise looks too narrow. You need plenty of space if you have to get round the whole car or to kneel or lie down. Is the floor up to a trolley jack or axle stands?
> What paint are you using as there must also be health and safelty considerations to take into account. If you two pack your neighbours don't expect to come down lightly.


Hi
Dont know so much about it hence the question but they claim it filters 99% of oversparay.
i need it for small to medium size jobs with water based paint.
i have seen one at Barcelona airport being used to repair scuffs etc on hire cars.
They have a paint scheme in the van next to it to mix on site.
Looks quite a slick operation.


----------



## squiggs

I guessing it becomes a big heavy lump to pack away.
Does it have a electric motor? If so you could have a power overload issue trying to keep it up whilst lamping off etc.


----------



## moosh

For £5200 you could build a proper spray booth, there was one i saw on one of these custom shows that was slung from the roof and the just lower it over the car.

I was thinking of one more to keep my workshop tidy and keep dust and overspray to a local area with in it.

Any one see one of the ones i am talking about? it was on the west coast custom's belgium edition.


----------



## maxmarineone

squiggs said:


> I guessing it becomes a big heavy lump to pack away.
> Does it have a electric motor? If so you could have a power overload issue trying to keep it up whilst lamping off etc.


I am not trying to sell these just want to know if anyone has used one!!!

here are some photos to awnser your questions.
cheers

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=26300&stc=1&d=1349370373
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=26300&stc=1&d=1349370480


----------



## Sh1ner

If it were me I would not even think of purchasing one without having seen and tried it and even then would probably still buy one of those large collapsible gazebos or make a frame, heavy duty polythene sheet and some clips. At least you could stretch the sides out for a little extra space.
4m wide is only leaves you about 1m each side if you want to get round the car. Not really enough space for me. If you only need to do a side at a time.
£5200 is a lot of money and it would have to be used a lot to recover the cost.
You could even rent another unit or two for that sort of money.
How was it fixed to the ground at the airport?
Was it heated?
How would you heat it?
Does the extraction system keep the air clear so you can see where you are painting or do you paint with an HVLP system that does not filll the air with overspray?
Would you have to put a base down for it to stand on?
I am trying not to be negative you have seen it working, I have not but it does not sound like an ideal solution to me.
Best of luck with the decision


----------



## Princy

Welding and grinding are pretty much out of the window too


----------



## maxmarineone

Hi
we try to do all our welding and ginding done outside before taking into the booth that we currently borrow.
:devil: see your point though


----------



## PootleFlump

£5200 looks very expensive for a fancy gazebo.


----------

